# Burton CobraSharks



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, so I've been making a mistake about these bindings. I was under the impression that I was in love with the Burton Infidels. I just realized that the ones that I tested were the 2011 CobraSharks. The Infidels have been discontinued. CobraSharks have taken its place and they absolutely rock! So yea, about everything I said about the Infidels... I have never tried them. Look for the CobraSharks in 2011. Sweet bindings. The only Burton binding that I like... and I've tried plenty of their bindings.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

u think you can cough up a picture of them?

I already have my next set-up in mind for next yr...Custom flying V with those red and white cartels


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Action Sports NOW: More Burton Bindings 2011

5th pic down. They don't come in EST though 

I would settle for conversion plates I like these bindings so much.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I was just gonna write that i found 'em.

Yea i saw those yday but didnt recall seeing Cobrasharks on them.

I know now why you thought they were infidels...same winged hi-back.

Those look pretty sweet but :thumbsdown: on the no EST


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, that bugged me at the test fest. But I went with it anyway. Still handled nice. The bindings were great. I do prefer the feel of est though.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

I dont understand why Burton makes 90% of their boards ICS but then when u want to find a compatible binding that also compliments the graphics of the board, none of the EST's look good with it.

For example i have last yrs X8 and i couldnt find no nice looking bindings in EST that also compliment the performance of the board. So i had no choice but to pick up the green P1.1's which are a match made in heaven, but still, not an EST


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I found out why the Cobras aren't offered in EST. They want the wing tech to be affordable for people. They are trying to make it more popular. On that link I provided, you can also see their new Freestyle One Up bindings. It looks like Flow and Burton had a baby.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Leo said:


> It looks like Flow and Burton had a baby.


I saw that too...but i dont like the one strap thing. To mee, it looks like the toes would be flopping around with no support.
Kinda like the nitranes with that ridiculous G-String strap...ughhh that shits ugly


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Kinda like the nitranes with that ridiculous G-String strap...ughhh that shits ugly


Amen to that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

hey would you recommend mixing Infidels with the supermodel X?

edit: Did research and its mainly a park binding


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

how were those on sketchy landings and tweaked grabs? they look really good for rails, but it seems that the wing would also have some negative effects.:dunno:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyface said:


> how were those on sketchy landings and tweaked grabs? they look really good for rails, but it seems that the wing would also have some negative effects.:dunno:


I don't do rails, but they were fine for jumping and shit. I don't do huge kickers and insane grabs so I honestly wouldn't know. My grabs are limited to indies, tailfish, and almost got the suitcase down 

I don't do park kickers though. Just natural features. They were well suited for my needs. I'm just really into the comfort of them.

They are park bindings, but they suited my free-riding style just fine.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Guess what I just received? The 2011 Burton catalog.

I just found the alternative to the CobraSharks and their non est problem.

The Restricted Malavita EST. A little stiffer than the Cobras, but with a padded wing. Nice! So there is my new setup for next year.

Actually, I still can't decide between the ELFV or Custom FlyV


----------

